# Solved: Asus Smart Gesture Problems



## ktgcake

_Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4500U CPU @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3979 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 381196 MB, Free - 262972 MB; D: Total - 550702 MB, Free - 550493 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X550LC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
_

When i wake my laptop from sleep or when i turn it on my Asus Smart Gesture takes a long time to start working or it never does and i have to restart. If it does start to work a Command Prompt window appears and then disappears.

This has been happening for weeks but today it froze and i was able to copy this:

ERROR: The process AsusTPCenter.exe could not be terminated .
Reason: There is no running instance of the task.

Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Cheeseball81

Found on a few forums that you can either repair/fix it or you have to update the ATK Package/drivers.

See the following solutions here:

http://superuser.com/questions/704561/asus-k55a-windows-8-1-touchpad-smart-gestures-not-working

http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-1682356/asus-smart-gesture-disable-returning-sleep.html

Hope they help.


----------

